
Ask HN: Best way to split single team into two? - jrs235
How would you recommend splitting a single team of 10 or so developers into two teams? Would you recommend vertical or horizontal splits? Or is 10 too small to split yet? What has been your experience(s) and things to be mindful of? Thanks in advance.
======
davelnewton
There's no general way to answer that.

~~~
jrs235
How were teams that you've been apart of divided up? What worked and didn't
work in your setup(s)? Thanks.

~~~
davelnewton
They've been divided up in essentially every way possible--but I've been doing
this for 30 years. The only time I've had a division _not_ work out fine is
when a company was bought out and teams/groups were split with no regard to
expertise or experience.

Even then, it didn't matter _that_ much, because we still sat in the same
places and could just talk to each other.

